# The Universe.



## timidoamigo (May 1, 2013)

One of my favourite things do to is to puff a joint and star-gaze. Maybe listen to my iPod as well.
The night sky is so beautiful. It's so meditating, so spooky but also so comforting. Just to think that the stars aren't painted on, they're real. They exist somewhere out there and they are burning bright. (Some of course may be dead at present but we are still seeing it's light.) It makes me feel so small and insignificant, but it's okay because I don't feel any worry for the problems I have at the moment. They just don't matter. The universe doesn't care, so in a way I feel they don't matter.
It's hard to explain what I'm feeling, but just go outside and look at the sky. I'm lucky enough to live rurally so there's not much light pollution here.
So much of the universe is just crazy, I could go on but...
This is ultimately my therapy.

enjoy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish I could go out at night and look at the sky. I live in a city so it's not feasible. I'd be uncomfortable outside here and I doubt I could see many stars, if any.

Thinking about and admiring the universe is also my main therapy as well. Just thinking about how beautiful and mysterious everything is, and the insignificance is actually comforting. But also, I see everything as very significant at the same time, because it all is so fascinating, life itself is fascinating and how it evolves and changes. And to think that life on this earth will eventually be gone and changed, makes it more necessary to appreciate it. I like to think on that saying, that we are the universe experiencing itself, it really is wonderful.

I honestly think about it all the time, can't stop. It's comforting and awe-inspiring. It also helps with depression and anxiety for me, because I can see "reality" more and what really matters. Although, other people tend to think I'm strange and not focusing on what I should, apparently I'm not focusing on "reality" enough - their reality being acting normal, getting a job and conforming, I can't quite do that though, because I cannot forget about the true reality. We're on a floating rock in the universe, there is not meaning as far as we can tell, so I don't see the point in trying to distract myself from it and conform to our made-up society. I don't _want_ to be distracted from the universe.

Hope I don't sound odd, but I really liked your post because I'm similar.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always been fascinated by that idea and would try it if I had a car and know a safe location. For now I just take trips to an large open field park, sit on the grass and daze off at the distance while listening to some post-rock. It's so relaxing yet uplifting, like I become more aware and accepting of myself. That's how I find a peace of mind.
One thing I really want to try is get a car, park it near a airport at night time and just watch the air planes fly by.


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## timidoamigo (May 1, 2013)

I knew I wouldn't be alone in this. I agree with everything you said, Monroee and infamous.
And Heyoki, that's a beautiful thing, isn't it? It honestly gives me such peace of mind that I have never felt from anything else.
Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Smoking a joint and looking up at the stars is the one thing in life that blows my mind.

I can not get over just how big the whole of space is. The more i learn the more it blows my little mind away.

I would like to know just one thing before i die , what caused the big bang ? I know for a fact i will never find out.

Why would it of ever happend ? Why why why why why why why why why why. What caused the fooking big bang , what what , why why why

i feel like screaming when i think deep about it


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I absolutely love stargrazing and pondering the universe  one of my favorite things ever


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

stardust1000 said:


> Smoking a joint and looking up at the stars is the one thing in life that blows my mind.
> 
> I can not get over just how big the whole of space is. The more i learn the more it blows my little mind away.
> 
> ...


Space is never ending so if was possible to travel faster than the speed of light forever you'd never reach the end. If you think about that too much your mind will get blown and you'll pass out.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

How do you know for 100 % fact that space is never ending ? because I think that there must be an ending.

I just hope that when I die I will find out.

I would also like to know, was dark matter there before the big band , or did it created come about at the same time as when the big band took place


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

I admire professor brian cox. I would give anything to work along side of him , oh man I can only dream


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

timidoamigo said:


> One of my favourite things do to is to puff a joint and star-gaze. Maybe listen to my iPod as well. (Don't judge me).
> The night sky is so beautiful. It's so meditating, so spooky but also so comforting. Just to think that the stars aren't painted on, they're real. They exist somewhere out there and they are burning bright. (Some of course may be dead at present but we are still seeing it's light.) It makes me feel so small and insignificant, but it's okay because I don't feel any worry for the problems I have at the moment. They just don't matter. The universe doesn't care, so in a way I feel they don't matter.
> It's hard to explain what I'm feeling, but just go outside and look at the sky. I'm lucky enough to live rurally so there's not much light pollution here.
> So much of the universe is just crazy, I could go on but...
> ...


My face when the ISS lights up Sydney skies in late Summer ----> :O


----------



## BatMantis (Dec 29, 2011)

timidoamigo said:


> One of my favourite things do to is to puff a joint and star-gaze. Maybe listen to my iPod as well.
> The night sky is so beautiful. It's so meditating, so spooky but also so comforting. Just to think that the stars aren't painted on, they're real. They exist somewhere out there and they are burning bright. (Some of course may be dead at present but we are still seeing it's light.) It makes me feel so small and insignificant, but it's okay because I don't feel any worry for the problems I have at the moment. They just don't matter. The universe doesn't care, so in a way I feel they don't matter.
> It's hard to explain what I'm feeling, but just go outside and look at the sky. I'm lucky enough to live rurally so there's not much light pollution here.
> So much of the universe is just crazy, I could go on but...
> ...


Is Carl Sagan your hero? 

If ever I want to feel insignificant, I watch documentaries about the universe.


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

pyderas said:


>


:lol


Heyoki said:


> Amazing.


This is so awesome!

The Biological Advantage of Being Awestruck
Bonus video


----------

